# Kompressor und Mischpult



## sebsel (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzen ein Mischpult (Behringer Eurorack MX2004A) zugelegt und hab damit auch schon aufgenommen.
Das war vom Sound her nich das Beste aber es hat erstmal gerreicht.
Jetzt habe ich mir einen Kompressor gekauft (Behringer MDX2006 ProXL).
Ich hab mir einfach gedacht, Kompressor anschließen und fertig.
Aber falsch gedacht. haha^^
Jetzt die Frage: Kann mir jemand möglichst schnell erklären wie ich diesen Composer richtig anschließen muss?
Ich hatte ihn immer nur an dem Channel Insert von der BD angeschlossen, würde aber ganz gerne das gesamte Schlagzeug komprimieren.

Vielen Dank jetzt schonmal :]


----------



## chmee (21. Juli 2008)

Musste mir das MX2004 nochmal anschauen.. Am Besten Du routest alle Drumspuren auf die Subspur (ALT 3-4), da schliesst Du Deinen Compressor an, den Ausgang legst Du dann ( von mir aus ) auf eine Stereospur, quasi als Return. Es ginge auch recht umständlich über 2 Post-Sends, aber dann macht das Panning/Balancing wenig Spaß.

Übrigens finde ich den "Sound" der Behringer-Mixer schon OK, nur kann man von einem so kleinen Mixer mit so wenig Eingriffmöglichkeiten ( 3xEQ ) nicht viel erwarten..Ist doch auch grundlegend abhängig von Art, Anzahl und Position der Mikros.

Für weitere Interessierte, Bilder vom MX2004A - produziert 1997 - http://www.time-machines.de/mysales/behringer_mx2004a/.index1.html

mfg chmee


----------



## sebsel (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab das jetzt so zu 50% verstanden 
Wie route ich den die 7 (BD,TT,TT,FT,SN,OV,OV) Spuren zu einer Subspur..oder wo is diese Subspur am Mischpult?
Ich hab zwar die Bedienungsanweisungen aber da versteh ich nur Bahnhof^^

Aber schonmal Danke für die Antwort Chmee


----------



## chmee (21. Juli 2008)

Es sollte einen Knopf pro Spur geben : ALT 3-4, damit geht das Signal anstatt auf die Summenregelung auf den alternativen Bus (3-4). Dieser sollte einen eigenen Ausgang haben, dort schliesst Du den Compressor an. Die Ausgänge des Compressors schickst Du dann zB an 15-16 ( Stereospur ), welche wiederum NICHT auf ALT geht, sondern normal an die Summe gesendet wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## sebsel (23. Juli 2008)

Ja das Mischpult hat diese Knöpfe..und ich hab mich schon immer mal gefragt wofür die wohl gut sind^^
Dann werd ich das Montag mal ausprobieren.

Vielen lieben Dank Herr Chmee


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2008)

*schäm* Bitte nicht Herr Chmee  Ich bin jung und knackig 

Probiers erstmal aus, aber ich denke, Du wirst ein komplettes Drumset über einen einfachen Compressor nicht sauber komprimiert bekommen. Es mag fett klingen, wird aber pumpen, denn die Impulse der BD und der SD werden Hihat und Overhead zu sehr drücken. Dafür gibt es Mehrbandkompressoren, zB TC Electronics Finalizer oder Behringer Ultradyne DSP9024.

mfg chmee


----------



## sebsel (4. August 2008)

Soo wollte jetzt mal nen Feedback zu den Aufnahmen mit dem Kompresoor machen  
Also wir haben heute aufgenommen und das über die ALT Eingänge laufen lassen..
und es hört sich super an 
Im Vergleich zu vorher hört es sich richtig knackig an 
Danke für die Hilfe Chmee..
Werden jez noch nen bisl am kompressor rumprobieren..oder vllt am PC die Spuren mit Effekten versehen, um den Sound vllt noch besser zu machen 
Sonst ist alles TOP 
Danke


----------

